# anyone have experience of egg sharing at chaucer, canterbury



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

as i am considering it. would love to know what your experiences are and if you were successful


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi
i noticed it was quite some time since you posted just wondering how you got on with your egg share i may be going to the chaucer but i need egg donation.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

hope she doesn't mind me saying this, but she didn't end up needing to egg share as she's pg!    the Chaucer is my local clinic though but I was put off going their because they seemed to have low success rates.... (compared to other clinics)...    so would personally recommend you looking at a few clinics if you haven't already and seeing what they're like in comparison.  I'm at the Lister in London... they're very good, but then travelling can be a pain!

Best of luck,

Helen xx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi
thanks for your reply i was just thinking of going there as a can have a free cycle and my PCt have account with them at the moment i am under a better clinic with much higher success rate but my oestradiol is to high and i dont think there going to treat me there i picked this private clinic as i thought if hormones are not good enough then egg donation now there telling me they have closed there books.

So i thought maybe try the chaucer as they do egg donation 
not sure what to do.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,

I can't say I  know anything about raised Oestradiol I'm affraid... is this why you can't have your own eggs  I know finding an egg doner in this country is very difficult now since the laws on anonymity changed...  i've heard it's a lot easier and cheaper (I think) to go to spain, but then don't know too much about it!

I'm currently sharing my eggs for the 2nd time at the Lister, so I presume they do it there but don't know if there is a huge waiting list or not.
To be honest though, If I was lucky enough to get a cycle paid for by then NHS, then I'd go to the Chaucer still,  but I wouldn't actually pay to go there iykwim....

Anyway, best of luck with your decision!  would be an idea getting a second opinion about your raised Oestradiol levels  You might be ok using your own eggs??


Helen xx


----------



## nickel (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi
Thanks again i think i will get a second opion on my oestradiol as my LH 3.9 FSH 6.4 i have read thow that high oestradiol can give a false reading of FSH.

i wish you the best of luck with your treatment i have read lots of good things about the lister, well you know first hand.

Thanks nickel


----------

